# New update?



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm running a stock Rom rooted and I'm getting ota update notifications. I have the option to select ok or defer. What should I do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://m-support.verizonwireless.com/mobile/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

Defer unless you want to lose root.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't accept it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well looks like I'm screwed. I kept pressing defer and it kept coming back. I decided to just leave it and see what would happen and it tried installing itself and got stuck in a boot loop. Thanks a lot verizon ,,|,, Well now I'm forced to lose all my crap and install a different ROM. So ANNOYING!!!!!


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Well looks like I'm screwed. I kept pressing defer and it kept coming back. I decided to just leave it and see what would happen and it tried installing itself and got stuck in a boot loop. Thanks a lot verizon ,,|,, Well now I'm forced to lose all my crap and install a different ROM. So ANNOYING!!!!!


Backup, backup, backup.....
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Get into recovery (pull battery, re-insert battery, hold down VOL-DOWN and POWER). Wipe Dalvik and cache. In the past, that would remove the update files .... or so I've read.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I couldn't do any of that cuz I had a radio file on my sdcard. Everytime I would try and go into recovery it wanted to install the radio. So I just pulled out the sdcard and put it in the computer, removed the file and then proceeded to flash a new ROM. It was time for something new anyways.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Well if your rooted you should be able to "freeze" stuff, using an app like Titanium Backup see if u have a file name something like "smithmicro.dm" if u do try freezing that & see if it helps.


----------

